# Pistocchi e Mikaela Calcagno licenziati da Mediaset.



## Willy Wonka (11 Luglio 2017)

Come riportato dall'edizione online del *Corriere della Sera*, Maurizio Pistocchi e Mikaela Calcagno sarebbero stati licenziati da Mediaset. Il noto opinionista e la conduttrice non faranno più parte dei palinsesti sportivi delle reti TV del Biscione. La motivazione ufficiale è quella di uno svecchiamento dello staff, ma i più maligni riferiscono che alla base dell'allontanamento di Pistocchi da Mediaset ci siano state altre ragioni: il motivo scatenante sarebbero state le posizione antijuventine assunte soprattutto negli ultimi mesi dall'opinionista. Sempre secondo quanto riportato ci sarebbero state delle ingerenze da parte della società Juventus che ne avrebbe chiesto l'allontamento. La conduttrice Mikaela Calcagno sarebbe invece stata allontanata in quanto sgradita alla maggioranza degli allenatori di Serie A. Pistocchi ha lavorato per Mediaset per 31 anni mentre la Calcagno era arrivata al dodicesimo anno consecutivo. Due uscite di scena piuttosto rumorose e che continueranno a far discutere.

Resta saldissimo al suo posto invece Sandro Piccinini, sarà lui a commentare la Champions League nella prossima stagione.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (11 Luglio 2017)

mi chiedo come sia stata possibile questa permanenza cosi lunga di pistocchi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online del *Corriere della Sera*, Maurizio Pistocchi e Mikaela Calcagno sarebbero stati licenziati da Mediaset. Il noto opinionista e la conduttrice non faranno più parte dei palinsesti sportivi delle reti TV del Biscione. La motivazione ufficiale è quella di uno svecchiamento dello staff, ma i più maligni riferiscono che alla base dell'allontanamento di Pistocchi da Mediaset ci siano state altre ragioni: il motivo scatenante sarebbero state le posizione antijuventine assunte soprattutto negli ultimi mesi dall'opinionista. Sempre secondo quanto riportato ci sarebbero state delle ingerenze da parte della società Juventus che ne avrebbe chiesto l'allontamento. La conduttrice Mikaela Calcagno sarebbe invece stata allontanata in quanto sgradita alla maggioranza degli allenatori di Serie A. Pistocchi ha lavorato per Mediaset per 31 anni mentre la Calcagno era arrivata al dodicesimo anno consecutivo. Due uscite di scena piuttosto rumorose e che continueranno a far discutere.
> 
> Resta saldissimo al suo posto invece Sandro Piccinini, sarà lui a commentare la Champions League nella prossima stagione.



Credo poco a queste motivazioni sinceramente, credo che dietro ci sia altro. Se confermate queste motivazioni sarebbero uno scandalo, specie per Pistocchi.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2017)

motivazioni plausibili


----------



## juventino (11 Luglio 2017)

Premesso che guardo molto di rado talk show calcistici perché li reputo inutili, ma non posso che godere per Pistocchi, uno dei personaggi più odiosi della storia del calcio italiano. Non lo sopportavo nemmeno quando ho cominciato a seguire il calcio da piccolo.


----------



## neoxes (11 Luglio 2017)

L'informazione sportiva sta diventando una melma.
O ti guardi SkyJuve, sapendo già che è pro-diversamentestrisciati, oppure ti guardi PremiumJuve, che giusto per parare il culo B. guarda in casa altrui.
L'unica è SportItalia, ma ha una qualità degna di un bambino di 6 anni...


----------



## Hellscream (11 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online del *Corriere della Sera*, Maurizio Pistocchi e Mikaela Calcagno sarebbero stati licenziati da Mediaset. Il noto opinionista e la conduttrice non faranno più parte dei palinsesti sportivi delle reti TV del Biscione. La motivazione ufficiale è quella di uno svecchiamento dello staff, *ma i più maligni riferiscono che alla base dell'allontanamento di Pistocchi da Mediaset ci siano state altre ragioni: il motivo scatenante sarebbero state le posizione antijuventine assunte soprattutto negli ultimi mesi dall'opinionista. Sempre secondo quanto riportato ci sarebbero state delle ingerenze da parte della società Juventus che ne avrebbe chiesto l'allontamento.* La conduttrice Mikaela Calcagno sarebbe invece stata allontanata in quanto sgradita alla maggioranza degli allenatori di Serie A. Pistocchi ha lavorato per Mediaset per 31 anni mentre la Calcagno era arrivata al dodicesimo anno consecutivo. Due uscite di scena piuttosto rumorose e che continueranno a far discutere.
> 
> Resta saldissimo al suo posto invece Sandro Piccinini, sarà lui a commentare la Champions League nella prossima stagione.


----------



## Crox93 (11 Luglio 2017)

La Juventus DEVE essere eliminata.
Rappresentano lo schifo e il cancro, tutto ciò che di male esiste nello sport e nei valori di vita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> mi chiedo come sia stata possibile questa permanenza cosi lunga di pistocchi.



A prescindere dall'intrigo gobbo, la vera domanda è proprio questa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Luglio 2017)

Cercando nel web si trovano petizioni rivolte a mediaset, di fans Juventini per il licenziamento di Pistocchi,
per la maggior parte forum rubentini


----------



## Raryof (11 Luglio 2017)

Non guardo quella roba ma le bocce della Calcagno non passano inosservate.


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Luglio 2017)

Trovate un tetto al povero Pistocchi, quanto alla Calcagno invece, posso sacrificarmi e prenderla a casa io.
Al di là di quello, se dietro al siluramento di pistocchi c'è dietro la questione Juventina, è l'ennesima prova che si tratta di mafia allo stato puro.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cercando nel web si trovano petizioni rivolte a mediaset, di fans Juventini per il licenziamento di Pistocchi,
> per la maggior parte forum rubentini



infatti è credibile che siano stati loro a chiedere il licenziamento


----------



## wfiesso (11 Luglio 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> *Trovate un tetto al povero Pistocchi, quanto alla Calcagno invece, posso sacrificarmi e prenderla a casa io*.



Eh no, troppo comodo così... o entrambi o nessuno... come per i Donnarumma


----------



## Milanforever63 (11 Luglio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non guardo quella roba ma le bocce della Calcagno non passano inosservate.



siamo in 2 .. finalmente dei commenti di spessore 

comunque che le TV del Berlusca si siano ridotte a megafono dei rubentini è proprio triste.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Luglio 2017)

Ora togliessero pure quel troiaio di Tiki Kaka.


----------



## sacchino (11 Luglio 2017)

D'altronde in Italia tutti devono dire che la Juve è la più forte, che è una spanna sopra gli altri e bla bla bla...
Poi ci chiediamo perchè Guardiola o Mourinho preferiscono arrivare terzi o quarti lealmente in Inghilterra piuttosto che secondi e derubati in Italia.

Gli Agnelli sono da sempre la rovina dell'Italia (calcio e non)


----------



## mandraghe (11 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> L'informazione sportiva sta diventando una melma.
> O ti guardi SkyJuve, sapendo già che è pro-diversamentestrisciati, oppure ti guardi PremiumJuve, che giusto per parare il culo B. guarda in casa altrui.
> L'unica è SportItalia, ma ha una qualità degna di un bambino di 6 anni...



Se fosse vero che Pistocchi è stato cacciato perché si è rifiutato di leccare il culo ai gobbi sarebbe una cosa degna di calciopoli. Anzi nemmeno Moggi era arrivato a tanto.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cercando nel web si trovano petizioni rivolte a mediaset, di fans Juventini per il licenziamento di Pistocchi,
> per la maggior parte forum rubentini



negli ultimi tempi ha pure avuto scontri su twitter con Chirico di telelombardia con querele e controquerele


----------



## Love (11 Luglio 2017)

pistocchi ha smentito...


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Luglio 2017)

Era ora, uno ********* e l'altra una capra


----------



## MarcoUnico (12 Luglio 2017)

Una come la calcagno era quasi un indecenza che conducesse una delle trasmissioni di punta dei premium, data la pochezza della sua proprietà di linguaggio e le conoscenze calcistiche ridotte ai minimi termini.

DI pistocchi mi dispiace: un ottimo intenditore di calcio, appassionato vero anche se indubbiamente molto antipatico, controcorrente e talvolta polemico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online del *Corriere della Sera*, Maurizio Pistocchi e Mikaela Calcagno sarebbero stati licenziati da Mediaset. Il noto opinionista e la conduttrice non faranno più parte dei palinsesti sportivi delle reti TV del Biscione. La motivazione ufficiale è quella di uno svecchiamento dello staff, ma i più maligni riferiscono che alla base dell'allontanamento di Pistocchi da Mediaset ci siano state altre ragioni: il motivo scatenante sarebbero state le posizione antijuventine assunte soprattutto negli ultimi mesi dall'opinionista. Sempre secondo quanto riportato ci sarebbero state delle ingerenze da parte della società Juventus che ne avrebbe chiesto l'allontamento. La conduttrice Mikaela Calcagno sarebbe invece stata allontanata in quanto sgradita alla maggioranza degli allenatori di Serie A. Pistocchi ha lavorato per Mediaset per 31 anni mentre la Calcagno era arrivata al dodicesimo anno consecutivo. Due uscite di scena piuttosto rumorose e che continueranno a far discutere.
> 
> Resta saldissimo al suo posto invece Sandro Piccinini, sarà lui a commentare la Champions League nella prossima stagione.



Pistocchi nato come patetico moviolista e poi reinventatosi "opinionista" quando su mediaset è arrivato cesari ('naltro de bon... ) credo sia uno dei personaggi del giornalismo sportivo più inutile e ridicolo in italia..
incompetente spaziale, parla a vanvera e cerca solo di fare polemica..inoltre senza leggere da un foglio non sa spiaccicare 3 frasi di fila..era anche ora che venisse silurato!

La Calcagno, gran topa, ma il ruolo di "Ilaria d'amico mediaset" non le si addiceva davvero..bombe a parte non ha nulla da spartire con la compagna di buffon che può piacere o meno ma ha 10 volte più competenza e sopratutto capacita di gestire lo studio.

Insomma, non vedo una mano oscura, vedo solo una esatta considerazione di merito


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Luglio 2017)

Ora è pronto per grandi palcoscenici come 7gold o top calcio 24! Ahahahahah


----------



## S T B (12 Luglio 2017)

a sky invece se sei contro il Milan ti aumentano lo stipendio


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Luglio 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> mi chiedo come sia stata possibile questa permanenza cosi lunga di pistocchi.



Probabilmente era intoccabile con la vecchia società, e strano che dopo 31 anni 
venga licenziato 3 mesi dopo l' entrata dei cinesi, non credo sia una casualità.


----------



## Zenos (12 Luglio 2017)

Immagine di copertina di Sportmediaset oggi




free photo hosting


----------



## ralf (12 Luglio 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> pistocchi ha smentito...



Quindi rimane a Media7?


----------



## Zenos (12 Luglio 2017)

Ho disdetto Mediaset stasera stesso.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Luglio 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Probabilmente era intoccabile con la vecchia società, e strano che dopo 31 anni
> venga licenziato 3 mesi dopo l' entrata dei cinesi, non credo sia una casualità.



guarda che "i cinesi" hanno comprato il Milan, non mediaset.
Non c'azzecca nulla questa considerazione.


----------



## Raryof (12 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ora è pronto per grandi palcoscenici come 7gold o top calcio 24! Ahahahahah



A farsi urlare dietro da Crudeli.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Quindi rimane a Media7?



Rimane in redazione, magari non entra più nel salotto ma fa altre cose.


----------



## Milancholy (12 Luglio 2017)

MarcoUnico ha scritto:


> Una come la calcagno era quasi un indecenza che conducesse una delle trasmissioni di punta dei premium, data la pochezza della sua proprietà di linguaggio e le conoscenze calcistiche ridotte ai minimi termini.
> 
> DI pistocchi mi dispiace: un ottimo intenditore di calcio, appassionato vero anche se indubbiamente molto antipatico, controcorrente e talvolta polemico.



Con tutto il dovuto rispetto, dissertare sulle altrui proprietà di linguaggio, contestualmente scrivendo un'indecenza omettendo l'apostrofo, inabissa all'origine qualsiasi barlume di credibilità...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Luglio 2017)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Con tutto il dovuto rispetto, dissertare sulle altrui proprietà di linguaggio, contestualmente scrivendo un'indecenza omettendo l'apostrofo, inabissa all'origine qualsiasi barlume di credibilità...


Io, invece, concordo con lui. Chi fa lavorare gente come la Calcagno e mette Melissa Satta come opinionista di calcio non fa altro che mettere in ridicolo il ruolo delle donne che si occupano veramente di pallone e rafforzare certi luoghi comuni.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online del *Corriere della Sera*, Maurizio Pistocchi e Mikaela Calcagno sarebbero stati licenziati da Mediaset. Il noto opinionista e la conduttrice non faranno più parte dei palinsesti sportivi delle reti TV del Biscione. La motivazione ufficiale è quella di uno svecchiamento dello staff, ma i più maligni riferiscono che alla base dell'allontanamento di Pistocchi da Mediaset ci siano state altre ragioni: il motivo scatenante sarebbero state le posizione antijuventine assunte soprattutto negli ultimi mesi dall'opinionista. Sempre secondo quanto riportato ci sarebbero state delle ingerenze da parte della società Juventus che ne avrebbe chiesto l'allontamento. La conduttrice Mikaela Calcagno sarebbe invece stata allontanata in quanto sgradita alla maggioranza degli allenatori di Serie A. Pistocchi ha lavorato per Mediaset per 31 anni mentre la Calcagno era arrivata al dodicesimo anno consecutivo. Due uscite di scena piuttosto rumorose e che continueranno a far discutere.
> 
> Resta saldissimo al suo posto invece Sandro Piccinini, sarà lui a commentare la Champions League nella prossima stagione.



Solite mafiate juventine.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Luglio 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ho disdetto Mediaset stasera stesso.



Hai fatto bene, io ho disdetto ieri mattina e oggi pomeriggio sono passata a sky.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Rimane in redazione, magari non entra più nel salotto ma fa altre cose.



Il caffè penso


----------



## ralf (12 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Rimane in redazione, magari non entra più nel salotto ma fa altre cose.



A quanto pare anche Piccinini lascia a fine stagione.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2017)

Appena letto il titolo della discussione, ho capito che si erano messi in mezzo i ladri


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> A quanto pare anche Piccinini lascia a fine stagione.



Farà solo le partite di Champions in chiaro su canale 5...


----------



## MarcoUnico (13 Luglio 2017)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Con tutto il dovuto rispetto, dissertare sulle altrui proprietà di linguaggio, contestualmente scrivendo un'indecenza omettendo l'apostrofo, inabissa all'origine qualsiasi barlume di credibilità...


Nel riprendermi un "qualsiasi barlume di credibilità", nella speranza che tu nel frattempo riesca a riguadagnare un benchè minimo barlume di lucidità, mi permetto di farti notare che non riuscire a distinguere tra proprietà di linguaggio ed errore di digitazione affossa ogni speranza umana che il tuo barlume di lucidità possa essere recuperato in tempi umanamente raggiungibili.


----------



## RickyB83 (14 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Rimane in redazione, magari non entra più nel salotto ma fa altre cose.



Classica mentalità italica.. Dovrà pur raggiungere la pensione dopo 30 anni di zerbinaggio. Detto questo anche se non simpatico come persona non mi dispiaceva.. Sarà proprio perché andava spesso contro i gabbacci magari ahha


----------



## RickyB83 (14 Luglio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Farà solo le partite di Champions in chiaro su canale 5...


 Lui da buon gobbo il posto l ha mantenuto ben saldo. Incredibile amici!


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Luglio 2017)

Non so se sono stati licenziati ma proprio oggi ho letto che lui non sarà più in studio e lei non sarà più la conduttrice e l'hanno rimpiazzata con la Rossi è un'altra.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2017)

La Rossi è una Calcagno più giovane


----------



## Mou (19 Luglio 2017)

Chi dice che dietro l'allontanamento di Pistocchi ci sia la Juventus, ha mai sentito parlare questo fine intenditore di calcio? Famoso soltanto perché paragonò Cerci a Robben?


----------

